# A Man and His Dog



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

https://youtu.be/rluJ7iMiQjA

Very touching. Have a great weekend.

RBD


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you RBD!!!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

That was so beautiful.... it made me cry :'(


----------

